# Gentle warning if you have a dog



## Clannad48 (1 December 2017)

Gentle warning if you have a dog and shop at Sainsbury's. They are sending out treat boxes which contain chocolate coins and 'gold pearl' cake decorations.  Luckily we have an outside on the wall letterbox otherwise the dog would have destroyed the packaging and eaten the edibles.


----------



## Tiddlypom (2 December 2017)

Wow, are Sainsbury's still doing this? I started a thread in September warning about it . Idiot firm.

https://forums-secure.horseandhound...s-ill-after-eating-Sainsbury-s-free-chocolate

Our JRT would definitely eat those if he got a sniff of a chance. He has previously shredded a large box which contained a sack of Charnwoods micronised linseed.


----------



## Clannad48 (2 December 2017)

I knew I had seen in on here somewhere.  Yep still doing it - so much fr their 'making sure it doesn't happen again' especially as we purchase dog food, biscuits and the like from them. We are lucky in that our postman knows we have a dog and puts our mail into the 'on the outside wall' postbox but if it was another postie it would have come through the letterbox - we have a beagle who can smell chocolate a mile away 

I've sent a letter of complaint to Sainsbury's and posted a warning on Bookface and on a couple of forums I belong to.


----------



## Clodagh (2 December 2017)

I really don't see it is such a problem - surely if your dog eats post you have a basket or similar?


----------



## MotherOfChickens (2 December 2017)

Clodagh said:



			I really don't see it is such a problem - surely if your dog eats post you have a basket or similar?
		
Click to expand...

yeah, if they can get to chocolates through mail surely there's worse things they could get hold of in it?


----------



## Tiddlypom (2 December 2017)

Can't speak for anyone else, but the JRT ignores all normal post. However, if he were to detect chocolate in it, he'd do his nut trying to access it. Our post box is outside the front gate, but sometimes whoever brings it in to the house puts the post down somewhere he could get to it. It's not on our radar that he may shred the post!

It's been pointed out to Sainsbury's before that their offer can cause problems, so it's pretty silly of them to keep on with it. I'd rather have money off coupons than some silly gimmicky gift anyway!


----------



## Clannad48 (2 December 2017)

Tiddlypom said:



			Can't speak for anyone else, but the JRT ignores all normal post. However, if he were to detect chocolate in it, he'd do his nut trying to access it. Our post box is outside the front gate, but sometimes whoever brings it in to the house puts the post down somewhere he could get to it. It's not on our radar that he may shred the post!

It's been pointed out to Sainsbury's before that their offer can cause problems, so it's pretty silly of them to keep on with it. I'd rather have money off coupons than some silly gimmicky gift anyway!
		
Click to expand...

Our dog also ignores all other post but chocolate is such a pull to him - I appreciate that some people think that I am whinging about nothing but this is my dog and chocolate will kill him - all because of an advertising ploy.


----------



## Clannad48 (2 December 2017)

Update: email response from Sainsbury's contains the following:

However, We know chocolate with a high cocoa content is unsafe for pets to eat. This is why we had measures in place to safeguard against pet owners receiving this promotion. Our gift box contains 3 small, milk chocolate, which has a low cocoa content.  We took expert advice and confirmed that this type of chocolate does not pose a risk to dogs.


----------

